# Peregrine Falcons



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I was doing a spot of birdwatching this afternoon. There is a pair of Peregrine Falcons who nest in a church spire in Preston town centre & I have wanted to go see them for ages. I only managed to see one of the pair, the female I would guess, but a friend of mine whpo works near the church has seen the pair courting, the male passing food to the female in mid-air, & even seen them mating.


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

I was looking forward to see some photos


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Carnuss said:


> I was looking forward to see some photos


I only had my phone with me, & I didnt have a hope in hell of getting any pics with that! :lol2:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Damn it...

I was hoping for photos too:bash:







I do have some fresh pics of my local Peregrines:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Testudo Man said:


> Damn it...
> 
> I was hoping for photos too:bash:
> 
> ...


Well, where are they man??? :whip:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Zoo-Man said:


> Well, where are they man??? :whip:


Ok then...but just the one pic for you:whistling2:

I shot this on the 3/3/2011. The netting you see, is because the Tower is under restoration work, so a large net has been placed over the tower, but it hasnt stopped the pair of Peregrines from using it:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Testudo Man said:


> Ok then...but just the one pic for you:whistling2:
> 
> I shot this on the 3/3/2011. The netting you see, is because the Tower is under restoration work, so a large net has been placed over the tower, but it hasnt stopped the pair of Peregrines from using it:no1:
> 
> image


Aww, surely Im deserving of more than just one pic! After all, Im a fellow tortoise keeper! :flrt:
:lol2:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, surely Im deserving of more than just one pic! After all, Im a fellow tortoise keeper! :flrt:
> :lol2:


Since you put it like that mate, then one more pic, but thats your lot.

Shot this on the same day, this other Peregrine, was almost on the top of the tower.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Testudo Man said:


> Since you put it like that mate, then one more pic, but thats your lot.
> 
> Shot this on the same day, this other Peregrine, was almost on the top of the tower.
> 
> image


See, gotta look out for your fellow tort keepers! : victory:
:lol2:

Aren't they just gorgeous? I really must try to see if I can nab a pair of binoculars & get some better views of the Preston pair.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Zoo-Man said:


> See, gotta look out for your fellow tort keepers! : victory:
> :lol2:
> 
> Aren't they just gorgeous? I really must try to see if I can nab a pair of binoculars & get some better views of the Preston pair.


Always look out for tort folk: victory:

Yeah, Peregrines are fantastic birds, and I never leave home without my binoculars now:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Testudo Man said:


> Always look out for tort folk: victory:
> 
> Yeah, Peregrines are fantastic birds, and I never leave home without my binoculars now:2thumb:


I think I'll have to get myself a cheap pair.


----------

